

Bilski Oral Argument at the US Supreme Court - tjr
http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/supreme-court-bilski

======
eggoa
SCOTUSblog has the transcript, if you're interested.

<http://www.scotusblog.com/wp/todays-transcripts-66/>

